# Getting/making acid soil – How to?



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

How can one ensure they have an acid soil/substrate for those crypts that need it? It seems somewhat "obvious" that using peat, coco-coir, beech-leaf, or perhaps akadama/kanuma(?) ends up being acidic. (I saw "obvious" because of what I've read, not because I _know_ them to be so.)

How can someone find out for certain? Can we use a pH meter to test soil acidity somehow?

How acidic should soil(s) be?

I'm curious now how to tell what is a "black water" crypt vs. another type of crypt...


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

You can use a pH meter to measure the acidity. Acidity depends on the variety you are growing, blackwater Crypts needing a much more acidic substrate; shooting for a pH of around 5 if I remember off hand.

There is another thread that lists blackwater species that is not that old. Maybe if someone else remembers the title off hand while I search?

As I think of it, a sticky listing blackwater and non-blackwater should would be helpful.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Garden centers carry cheap, soil ph testers. The Home Depot does, at least. Good luck.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Could one use an "aquarium" pH meter to measure the pH? I would assume this is not just sticking the sensors into the substrate... Mixing with distilled water or something? I'm unpracticed and ignorant with regard to this, so I need some direct, practical "how to" advice.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

I promised to write a how-to a good while ago. I'll try to get it done this year but keep bugging me... 

Yes, mixing the soil with DI water is ok but measuring a meaningful pH isn't as easy. I'm striving for pH 4 (or lower) for blackwater crypts. Chris has been having quite good success with almost neutral pH though - obviously, pH isn't the only important parameter in growing these crypts.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

> Garden centers carry cheap, soil ph testers.


BTW, the really cheap ones are probably rubbish.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I was also thinking that I don't need any more equipment, and I just got a _really_ nice multi-tester that does pH, TDS, EC and Temp. Cost a fair amount, but I got sick of using three separate meters. Actually, maybe I should sell those other ones one here!


----------

